# Changer l'identifiant Apple



## magicmimi (23 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai changé il y a pas mal de temps l'identifiant Apple (l'adresse mail) via mon mac pro...

L'ipod ne servait presque plus, pourtant j'ai besoin de changer l'identifiant.... or cela reste impossible a changer ...  C'est toujours l'ancien identifiant qui apparait .C'est un ipod qui a au moins trois ans.  Ipod touch ios 6.1.6

merci de vos réponses. Encore une fois je ne trouve pas que les appareils Apple se simplifie mais qu'il se complique... quand à l'aide....

merci de vos réponses.


----------



## magicmimi (23 Janvier 2015)

_J'ai posé une colle ?_

_merci de vos réponses_


----------



## Jean-André (24 Janvier 2015)

Je n'ai pas d'iPod Touch mais j'imagine qu'il fonctionne sous le même principe que l'iPhone ou l'iPad. 
Donc *il faut* tout *simplement le restaurer * (c'est à dire effacer tout ce qu'il y a dessus avec iTunes *SANS sauvegarde* car la sauvegarde remettrait ton ancien identifiant). Récupère les musique qui ne serait dans ton ordinateur.
Ensuite tu fait comme si c'était un nouvel iPod Touch tout neuf tu rentre tes nouveaux identifiants Apple, tu réinstalle tout ce qu'il y avait et /ou ce que tu veux sur ton iPod Touch comme si c'était la première fois (ce qui peut être long  et ennuyeux,  mais obligatoire)


----------



## mickymick06 (27 Janvier 2015)

A tout hasard est ce que tu t'es rendu sur l'application "Appstore" de ton Ipod Touch peut être que tes identifiants peuvent être changés tout en bas.


----------

